# Montana Water Case to the Supreme Court



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A very interesting case is going to the U.S. Supreme Court. Essentially, the dispute is between Montana Public Power, and the State of Montana, regarding ownership of the riverbed at the five Great Falls of the Missouri. The State is asserting ownership of the lands, and that Montana Public Power owes them rent for the hydro-power facilities, and the assertion goes to the navigability of the river for commerce. Montana Public Power asserts that they own the riverbed, as the river is not navigable at that point. It is a very interesting case and has ripples that could apply to many western states - especially water user groups, farmers/ranchers, and recreation. The Great Falls Tribune has a half-decent write up on the case.
http://www.greatfallstribune.com/articl ... |Frontpage

It is one worth keeping an eye on though for those interested in such things.


----------

